# Serenity Hospital, South of England



## mrdystopia (May 13, 2013)

In the south of England stands a hospital complex, abandoned relatively recently and, to allow filming for various TV hospital dramas, has many of its fixtures and fittings left in place. Although I have been asked not to reveal the specific details I can tell you that this place is large, varied and remarkably well-preserved.

After travelling through the night and with great trepidation we made our entry into the fenced hospital grounds and, after a little trail and error, into the building itself. None of our party were prepared for the true scale we witnessed.

1.




2.




What we expected was a few fair-size buildings, hopefully with one or two interesting features left in place. What we were presented with was a labyrinth of rooms, corridors, staircases, elevator shafts, operating theatres, wards, a gymnasium, a hydrotherapy pool, A & E, admin offices, doctors offices, MRI machines, CAT-Scaners, X-ray machines. You name it, it could be found here somewhere. In terms of NHS urbex, we had hit the bloody mother-load!

3.




4.




5.




6.




7.




8.




9.




10.




11.




12.




13.




14.




Nice though it was to find a big ward full of photogenic hospital beds all lined up, it was much more of a relief just to find somewhere suitable to get a quick hour of rest after all night traveling the length of the UK and all morning exploring.

15.




16.




17.




18.




19.




20.




21.




OK, so we managed to explore the bit on the left…the bit in the middle…the bits on the right…the bits at the back…the bits behind us… We were in there 11 or so hours and covered a LOT of ground.

22.




23.




24.




Thanks

MrD


----------



## bigtip (May 13, 2013)

*nice*

looks huge some interesting things inside to photograph thanks for posting.


----------



## theoccipital (May 13, 2013)

I need to go here, by hook or by crook...mint report!


----------



## ChrisR (May 13, 2013)

Amazing shots. You've captured it really well.


----------



## ZerO81 (May 13, 2013)

Sh1t a brick, that place looks SUPERB!


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 13, 2013)

Very nice! Really need to track this bugger down! 

Cheers for posting them up


----------



## UrbanX (May 13, 2013)

Not really seen reports like this since the first urbex 'reports' of 2004-2005! 
Seen this one come up a few times lately but this set is head and shoulders above the rest! Simply stunning p
My faves are 1-24.


----------



## peterc4 (May 13, 2013)

well done mate


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (May 13, 2013)

awesome pics, liking this


----------



## flyboys90 (May 14, 2013)

What a site so much to see,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (May 14, 2013)

Fantastic report and pics!
I love number 6..
There is going to be lots of searching online for this place!
Thanks...


----------



## Mars Lander (May 14, 2013)

This is past AWESOME!! Fabulous report and images thanks for the share, this has just moved into first place on the hit list!


----------



## demon-pap (May 14, 2013)

incredible!!!!!!!!! this is possibly the best Urbex i have ever seen!!! big thanks for sharing this


----------



## Judderman62 (May 14, 2013)

ZerO81 said:


> Sh1t a brick, that place looks SUPERB!




errr yeah .what he said ^^^


----------



## TeeJF (May 15, 2013)

Hells teeth man, that is REALLY something!!!


----------



## Dick Derpin (May 15, 2013)

This is just amazing mate, im well into my 3rd day of tyring to locate the bloody place though!


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 15, 2013)

Simply stunning! Couldn't you have found this 2 months earlier?


----------



## Comrade (May 15, 2013)

Brilliant. Amazing condition.


----------



## SuperWinegum (May 16, 2013)

In pic 24 it looks like theres a camera or alarm on above the door!


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 16, 2013)

Wow!! This place is awesome! This is now on the list! Fantastic shots


----------



## lost (May 16, 2013)

I recognise this! Would love to go back for some decent photos. Nice work.


----------



## vanburen (May 18, 2013)

very good report that man ! Is there a mortuary tucked away in there ?


----------



## ChrisR (May 18, 2013)

vanburen said:


> very good report that man ! Is there a mortuary tucked away in there ?



Yes, but in a separate building.


----------



## SuperWinegum (May 20, 2013)

Finally found the bugger!


----------



## Ellis (May 20, 2013)

Fantastic that its got lots of things left behind, love it!


----------



## Lucky Pants (May 20, 2013)

Just wet my pants, stunning


----------

